# Aprovado o programa MTG da EUMETSAT



## Knyght (28 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

2011-02-28 (IM)

O Programa de lançamento do MTG – 3ª geração de satélites foi aprovado pelos Estados-Membros da EUMETSAT, visando garantir nos próximos 30 anos as observações geostacionárias na Europa, África e no Oceano Atlântico.

Composto por seis satélites, o programa MTG vai assegurar a disponibilização de dados meteorológicos e climatológicos do satélite Meteosat para a Europa. A operar numa órbita geostacionária, a 36.000 km de altitude, o MTG vai continuar a recolha ininterrupta de dados, iniciada em 1977, pelos satélites Meteosat.

Aproveitando os avanços tecnológicos verificados nos últimos anos, o MTG proporcionará uma melhoria significativa relativamente ao actual Meteosat de Segunda Geração (MSG), através da maior qualidade das imagens obtidas e da introdução de novos sistemas de sondagem e detecção de trovoadas.

Prevê-se que o MTG venha a ter um impacto significativo ao nível da Previsão Numérica do Tempo e Nowcasting. As principais aplicações incluirão melhoria da previsão de tempestades severas, muitas vezes responsáveis por inundações, acompanhamento de aerossóis e de nuvens de poeiras vulcânicas, bem como a monitorização da qualidade do ar.
- EUMETSAT
IN


----------

